# Mittens with Binding Scrappers



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've a pair of 5 year old Level V mitts, scraping snow out of my bindings this whole time and they are in Prefect shape. :dunno:

As for a hard plastic scraper tip on gloves,..? 

_YOU'LL POKE YOUR EYE OUT!!!!_








…no to mention scratching your goggles, catching on and/or ripping your outerwear, etc. etc!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cougar mittens :wink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> cougar mittens :wink:










10char


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Here you go have fun


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't tell if this is a serious question or not, I'll give OP the benefit of the doubt.
You should be able to just use your ankle strap to break up any serious ice build up, or just get a small piece of plastic that can dangle off your mitt like a ski-gee or cut a chunk off your scraper.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am thinking of ordering these

http://www.amazon.com/901T-Heatkeep...&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=kinco+901t


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I am thinking of ordering these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/901T-Heatkeep...&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=kinco+901t


Those will be hard to waterproof with that Sweded finish! You're probably better off with any Snow sport specific gloves.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like a job for Charley.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Or you can just use the straps on your bindings?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the idea. Especially when i am using my flow bindings, which start to get hard to get on and off when ice starts building up. No straps to use to pick ice off either, so the only choice is to rip off my gloves and go bare fingered.

In fact for my Ride and burton bindings as well, the ankle strap sticks out further than the buckle, so not sure how you would use them to clean off ice from the baseplate.

I think something either on the glove, or attached by a small leash to my boots... hmm now that is an idea


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Just stomp/rub with your boots, kick with heel if the ice crust is very persistent.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Where does ice get into bindings?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ice builds up in my Flow bindings too but I am too rookie for it to bother me yet.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have this issue in either type of bindings. I do a quick swipe of snow before strapping in. If there is a little snow packed in I kick it out with my toe in flows, heel in standard bindings. The key is not letting it build up, swipe out the snow before strapping in each time. 

I use he hestra gloves/mitts and no issues. Used to have level gloves a couple years ago and they hold up well too.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I second the swipe before I enter my bindings or slap the board if I really have something stuck. I use hesta and celtek mittens and have no problems with wear, I mean if I get 3 -4 seasons out of a glove I am really happy.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I use this.


----------

